# [CiP] Project: 1949



## Cygnitr0n (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello TechpowerUp readers,

*Introduction:*
My name is Stef and my alias is Cygnitr0n. Cygnitr0n is a combination of Cygnus X, Nitro and Tron. And I'm from Holland. So already I will appologize in front if the Englisch is not correct. 








*Let me begin:*
After a few moments of thoughts and seeing some of the builds here on Bit-Tech.net. I became inspirid and now I'm planning a new project. I don't want a normal case for my PC anymore. And after building the "Obsidian Carnage" , modding my HTPC and modding the Antec Darkfleet, I was getting more experienced with the modding. So, I wanted to leap forward and making myself a real case mod. 

*Inspiration:*
I've been inspired by the old retro look and I want to make the old, new again and bring it back in the future. But afterall in a whole new inside and purpose. It's will be a shame to let this old thing go to waste. Afterall it is a sort of legacy. I was searching for something old, nice, good looking and it must be big enough for a small PC. And I found it, a Philips BX480A.

Because I really like a nostalgic look, I will preserve it in this build. Afterall it's a MOD so I will make a few changes along the way. If it's necessary.

*The Project:*
It will not be a project that I would build in a short timeframe. Because this build is delicate and needs time. I want it to be perfect and restore it for a whole new purpose. 

So I will give you an idea how it looks and what I'm going to Mod. This project is called "1949" and has no real name yet. The "1949" stands for the builddate from this old Radio. 

*Hardware:*
It's gonna be an mITX build with HTPC/Media PC potentials. And I'm going to work with a lot of copper. So that was the story for my idea. Hopefully I will bring this old Radio back to life with his new purpose in the 21st Century. 

And here is a picture from the old Philips BX480A. 





I have taken the time to make a few nice pictures in his original state. The photo's are shot with a Canon 1000D. check it out.














































Hopefully you think it's nice. It's now 63 Years old!

After a long movement of my house, a little vacation and cleaning the attic, I have found my enthousiasm back to do something about this build.

Totday I have started this build again, first I will disassemble the radio. Ofcourse with pain in my heart, because it's a real old radio. But there was no way to bring it back alive. It's eating dust knowadays.

So let's disassable the radio!

After 64 years a disassambling the radio. First the backpart.





It takes only 4 screws.





After pulling the internal from the case it sees sunlight! And what do we find... yes a dead spider.





What a history is there in this radio. I like the glass tubes! 





This is the front of the radio.





It was a real world reciever!





These buttons will come back on the build. 





I removed the frontpanel. I don't think I want to clean it. The old look is fine. 





The lights for the plexiglass, nowadays we use LEDs. 





De front is removed from the internal radio. Everything works with fine wires and little springs. 





This was build to last indeed. Nevertheless it ends here. 





It's really old and everything works mechanical.





I was shocked because of what I found here. Wires, wires. Nowadays we have a little PCB for it. 





OMG I love these Tubes!





Now it's time to disassable the speaker.





I really wanted to see if the speaker is still intact. Indeed it was!





The speaker is gone, now the rest. This is gonna be the blueprint of the new front. So it's an important part. 





The fabric is gone. Just a waste. 





Here are the important parts for the build. The back, front and plexi. 





This I bought six months ago. It's the eyecatcher. It had a steampunk feeling to it. 





Here an example how it's gonna look. Great!





And so only the case is left. Cleaned it with water and no chemicals.  





Hello Readers!

It is a lovely day here in the Netherlands! So glad that I have some spare time! 

Today was the time to change the color of the HD6570 Sapphire. I'll give it a brass colour. 

Here are the pictures of today, the HD6570.





This is the brass colour that I want.





I have to pull the coolingblock from the PCB first. 





There they are, the cleanupbros.





There isn't better cleanstuff then this. 





And I had to tape the parts that shouldn't get paint on them. 





Once freshly painted it looks like this. If it feels old, then my work is complete. 





After a couple of hours, I began with cleaning the sticker.





And here is the coolblock back on it's PCB.





And I had to show the topside!





Then it was time for the lightbulbs. 





Because the colour wasn't any good in my room. I had to take it outside for some good colour photo's 





And a close-up. *what a lovely weather*







So this was the part for the graphic card. But there is more. oh? Yes ofcourse! Because in the time I had to wait for the Paint to dry. I had something else to do. Measuring the Philips. 

Gladly I have some PC parts, but I couldn't find the right one. So I offered the new Lian-Li benchtable. *With pain in my heart*





And there is is then. I drew the line for my Dremel. 





Pada-bing pada-bong! And there's a tiny table left.





It has to fit ofcourse. And It was my lucky day!





For verification I had to check of the powersupply will fit. And yes it does!





So and now with the frontpanel from Philips on. Just to check if it's the correct hight. 





Enought cooling? Check! Therefore I have a XSPC mount bracket. 





I'm going to replace all the woodwork. And there is going to be new fabric on the woodwork where the speaker normal sits behind. Also I'm gonna cut the plexi (Radio bar) with laser (Not my cup of tea so I let a proffesional do it.)

I'm tryin to make this build as original as possible, with here and there a touch from me. It's obvious that is not a radio anymore when I'm done. But hope the results are good for a 'radio' look. 

I love the bulbs like I said before, they are coming back in the build. But I need time to think what I want to do with them. I heared from a friend that I can power the working bulbs. Hope it will work. Otherwise I will light them with Leds.

Also a good Idea has come up in another forum. The Leds that I'm making myself has a new feeling to it, but because it has to be old here is the idea: "Take an acrylic tube, paint the inside brass, put the leds in and burn! It would look like a tube! Hope this works!

First things first! I need to clean and polish the Radio. It's not in a good state know. But is will be in a week or so. When the weather is good enough. 

Update!

Before the snowfall here in the Netherlands, I tried to polish the outside of the radio. I wanted to know if I can do it succesfully. Because I don't want to damage the radio, 

yet 

So I tried at the underside of the radio. With succes, pfff. But I didn't clean the inside yet. This is now on my "todo-list". But when I polished the Radio, I saw that it's 

gonna be great, but also I saw that it's gonna be a looooong polish... and polish again and again. This definitely is the same as lapping a CPU. Hours of work!
This was session 1






*Stuff that I needed:*
Sopje (Water en Soap)
Wasbenzine (Degreaser)
Commandant 4
Copper Polish
Sheepskin polisher
Clean polish fabric
Auto Glym (Car Polish)

The sun came out for a couple of minutes, so I made a picture. Here you see the polishwork I've already done. The reflection is there finally! I didn't clean the bottom, so you can see it as a reference.  






In the afternoon I had some spare time. A nice moment to visit the stores. The wood cost me a total of €3,50. Not much at all!

I've chosen for 2 materials. One piece is MDF and the oter is Multiplex (Plywood).The Multiplex(Plywood) is for the front and will be covererd with new radiofabric. The other one, MDF is for the backside. 

And I gave the mounting of the mobotray some thoughts. I've chosen for the best sollution. I'm gonna use M4 thread which I'm tapping into the radio. For attaching of the motherboardtray I'm going to use extension bolts. Where the original M4 screws can bolt in easely. Have 8 of them, that should be quite adequate to hold the tray, (to float).






I have not chosen just hardboard. For it is in fact the same color and it is thin. But bends too easily. Eventually my choice was MDF, this is some what harder and easier workable.





I'm gonna replace the old piece by a new piece of plywood, luckily I have the old ones. It is easy to trace. The old wood was also made
of Plywood, so no need to use a different type of wood.





 Hopefully I can get some things done this weekend. 

I have drawed the backside op the radio on the MDF. It needs to fit excactly. 





Here are the parts together. Motherboardtray and the Corsair 200mm FAN. 





This is how I think about the frontside of the 1949. I don't have space left in the building to insert/install the Fan. But there is always a way. I think that I can make the fan in the wood. That would solve the spacing problems.  





Till next!


This project is sponsored by:


----------



## Hokies83 (Mar 15, 2013)

Love it!


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 15, 2013)

Subbed, nice and very unique.  Curious what you might do with the Vac tubes, can't wait to see the GPU installed with them.

Wondering if somehow you could incorporate that tangled spaghetti monster underneath... it is a theme build after all.  

Scratching my head about the fan.  Cutting the fabric is an option, but may wreck it.

Cool.


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 15, 2013)

subbed!!! Awesome idea and build!


----------



## HammerON (Mar 15, 2013)

Really cool mod
Sub'd


----------



## ST.Viper (Mar 15, 2013)

This will be one epic mod . I can't wait to see more.


----------



## Cygnitr0n (Mar 16, 2013)

*@Hokies83*
Thanks! Hokies83!

*@Sasqui*
Thanks for the sub Sasqui! I love the Tubes also! And yes I will cooperate it into the build itself. The fabric is already gone, see my update. But it will be replaced with new fabric. 

*@stinger608*
Thanks stinger608! Hope you enjoy the ride~!

*@HammerON*
Thanks HammerON for the sub! Can't wait to see more? Me neither. 

*@ ST.Viper*
Thanks ST.Viper! Glad u think it's EPIC all over it! Can't wait to get to the real work. 




*Update!*

*Update!*

To bad I have to work today, but I did a little bit work. It's not much but it's something.  





I drawed the outlines of the original radio. But I had to remove the original fabric. I did it with much pain in the heart! It's 

64 years old. Hope I do more good with it then bad! But I have saved a sample of the original fabric. 





Afterwards I drawed the outlines from the Corsair 200mm Fan.





It's a close call between the original opening from the speaker and the Fan. But I need to sand it off anyways. 





I'm gonna redesign the plexiglass. I will make into a grill. 





Till next!


----------



## Cygnitr0n (Mar 17, 2013)

Today I've got some spare time again! Finally weekend. So it's time to do something with project: 1949

The drilling and sawing is the first thing I did. Had no interest in polishing and cleaning the case first. Maybe I'll do it 

tommow. 





After sawing the hole in the frontplate, the Corsair Fan was next. I enjoy working with my multitool. The best thing I've bought 

for years.





The rest of the Plywood needs to be sanded. But the beginning is there. 





Ofcource I had to check if it's fits. 





It fits! Gladly! Here en there some sanding to do, because the fabric needs to go into the hole to.





So let's turn the plywood around. Oke, I'm going to spray the Fan with brass. Yup. It's a better color then black. 





So let's try if it's going along as planned. I've got pictures of it in my head. But is must be the same. 





Here a little teaser. But need to think it over what I'm suppose to do with the plexiglass. Need to make a sketch first. Hard 

choiche there.. keep it original or..





Tomorrow is another building day. Till Next.


----------



## Cygnitr0n (Mar 19, 2013)

*Update!*

And here we go! A day off, time for some fun! 





First I need to saw the front out of the plywood.





Look how it comes along. Note: The original speakerhole is off by a centimeter. Don't now if this is good or something went wrong in the Philips factory. But I corrected it. Because it will look better . 





The frontplate fits exactly with the screws bolted on. Nice!





Here is another picture. 





Here you can see the backplate for the case. I'm using a special saw that can make figures, like a Figuresaw (don't now the word ) 





Between the cutting a sprayed the Coirsair 200mm Fan with plastic primer. 





De backplate is now finally sawed. But needs some sanding, I think.  





De Old backplate en the new. 





Here you see the difference between the two backplates. 





The indside of the case.





De backplate fits!... almost.





Needs some sanding. (Black line needs to be sanded.)





And I got a package from Cooler Master that I ordered. A FlexPSU. 





What a small one! But with great power.





After optimus priming the Corsair 200mm Fan, I've sprayed it in a brass color. 





This is the result till now, with a 'brass' fan. 





Zo that was the update for today. Here the Endshot from this update. 





Now is the wait for, cleaning. And the samples for the fabric is coming these days.

Till next!


----------



## Cygnitr0n (Mar 21, 2013)

*Update!*

The fabric samples are here! So I made some pictures of it. Not sure wich to choose, so I let us deside what's best. 

What is it going to be?

*SAMPLE Alpha*












*SAMPLE Beta*












*SAMPLE Charlie*












*SAMPLE Delta*












Last but nog least all samples together:





Choices enough. Someone suggestions? It's always welcome!


----------



## digibucc (Mar 21, 2013)

I like A the best, but D isn't bad either  great mod man, looking forward to completion!


----------



## SaiZo (Mar 21, 2013)

Damn, this is gonna look cool me thinks!
I would have picked Beta sample.


----------



## McSteel (Mar 21, 2013)

I was going to say C(harlie), but I think it's too restrictive, so I'd go with B(eta).


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 21, 2013)

I pick Delta. Looks like it would be good air flow and also has the dark lines that would go with the dark case.


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 22, 2013)

I vote Bravo... um, I mean Beta.

Love the brass fan paint.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Mar 22, 2013)

Another extremely interesting and professional build.  Attention to detail is appreciated.

Love the idea of using an old radio, but kind of small.  Seems you have it figured out pretty good.

Looking forward to more, thanks.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Mar 22, 2013)

God damn that's awesome! Also, that spider has probably been dead inside of there for longer than you've been alive.


----------



## grunt_408 (Mar 22, 2013)

subbed to see a wicked build come to life


----------



## t_ski (Mar 22, 2013)

McSteel said:


> I was going to say C(harlie), but I think it's too restrictive, so I'd go with B(eta).



agreed


----------



## C4B (Mar 25, 2013)

Why dont put some discreet leds in the tubes, make them glow a little bit. Nice build however!


----------



## Cygnitr0n (Mar 29, 2013)

Thanks all for the Sub and compliments along the way. 

I think it's gonna be between A and C. Hmm, still got time to think it over. 

Hmmm, some hard choices, yes. I think it's gonna be A or C. 

Hmmm, some hard choices, yes. I think it's gonna be A or C. 

*Update!*

Goodafternoon, i did some work on the motherboardtray and I did get a nice order from Highflow.nl 
But building without any tools is very difficult so I dit get some nice ones. 

*New Sencys Tools:*








*Ding-Dong* There were a few orders that I did online, so the doorbell was ringing and ringing. 
And ofcourse I had already got some of the hardware, so I made a nice picture for it. 

*Hardware:*
ASRock B75-ITX
Intel Celeron G1610 (2,6Ghz, 2C2T, HD2500)
Corsair Vengeance LP 1600 CL74G
OCZ Vertex 2E SATA II
Sapphire HD6570 Passive
Cooler Master FlexPSU 220w
Zalman CNPS9500AT

Order from Highflow.nl:
Noiseblocker 40mm
Corsair AF120
Bitfenix Alchemy Black/Gold SATA3
Bitfenix Alchemy Black/Gold SATA
Bitfenix Alchemy Black/Gold ATX24PIN
M4 screw and bolts (black)
Highflow Casebadge
Chup-a-Chups Lolly Strawberry flavoured

Here Are the Pictures:
















































*Build:*
Oh my... did something wrong. The motherboardtray is 7mm to long. So I did some work on it. 


































*Hardware on the Bench:*

After sanding and drilling holes into the motherboardtray, I put the whole hardware collection to make a nice little PC. And ofcourse it needed some testing. But again, there was a fault in my calculation. The Videocard is to big, by 7mm again. OMG. It's gonna need some work. I Think I'm going to bend the heatpipe.

On the bench (Or motherboardtray):













*Hardware Results:*
This is CPU Only, I wanted to test the budget CPU.  






3D Mark 06





3D Mark Vantage





Geekbench





CineBench





More information in Dutch: here (click)


----------



## Cygnitr0n (Mar 29, 2013)

OMG Yes! Another update today!

I had some spare time again. So I've been busy with replacing the original fan fromt the Cooler Master Flex PSU. It's kinda loud. That didn't make me happy!

So first we gonna disasamble the PSU.





Here is the diffrence between the original (left) and the new Noiseblocker (right).





After that I cut the wires from the old Fan. I had some spare part left over that I'm going to use. Like this 3Pins male.  





Soldering Iron must be hot!





Don't forget the heat shrinks 










Heat shrinking them





So, finished!





Testing if it works, yes it does 





The old fan is out and the new fan is spinning! Only 9dB!





And ofcourse the cable management. 










Aaaaaaaaaaaand it's done! 





Till next!

Sponsored by:


----------



## de.das.dude (Mar 29, 2013)

sub!!


----------



## micropage7 (Apr 6, 2013)

personally i would take C, since i love the detail


----------



## ST.Viper (Apr 6, 2013)

So far so good. Keep up the good work sir.


----------



## Cygnitr0n (Apr 25, 2013)

Hello Subs!

Next week I have a week off from work. Then I can finally begin working on this build again! A sick cat has making me work on this build almost impossible. *The things you do for love* The cat is fine now so I can begin working on this project. So be assured.

Edit:
For now you must do it with this photo. In the meanwhile I ordered a new HDD. Because the old one had died upon me.






To bad, not just enough space to put the GPU in. Hmm, better solve that problem in my vacation!

PS: *And no, there is no LEGO Starwars box on the left, lol*


----------



## OnePostWonder (Apr 25, 2013)

It's looking good!  You said you don't have enough room for the GPU, do you mean depth-wise (length of the video card)?


----------



## Cygnitr0n (Apr 26, 2013)

Yup! The length of the videocard is about 5mm to long. So I have to bend the heatpipe upwards. IF it can be done ofcourse.


----------



## Cygnitr0n (May 14, 2013)

So the vacation is over and the time was not on my hand at all. To bad!
It was wonderfull weather here so I was more busy with my new garden then being inhome for the build. 

But here is another update for you folks! 

Bending the heatpipe.










The first idea was to use this, but when I tried to make it in the radio, it failed bigtime. 










So then I thought up a solution for the problem. Using screws instead. 















And added an extension nut for bolting the motherboardtray on it. 





Then I checked if it was level.





Tightening the bolts.





The motherboard in place to check if everything fits. 





And it does! *Pwewh!





Till next guys!


----------



## OnePostWonder (May 15, 2013)

Geez, I'd be sweating bullets bending a heatpipe on any graphics card.  So was there a concern that you would cut off the necessary flow within the pipe by bending it?

Also, glad this build worked out.  It's a really fun idea to blend something antique with something modern.


----------



## OneMoar (May 15, 2013)

OnePostWonder said:


> Geez, I'd be sweating bullets bending a heatpipe on any graphics card.  So was there a concern that you would cut off the necessary flow within the pipe by bending it?
> 
> Also, glad this build worked out.  It's a really fun idea to blend something antique with something modern.



the concern is not bending it its cracking it 
if you so much as nick the pipe it becomes useless hes got it bent so far it looks like hes gone and stress-cracked it


----------



## PopcornMachine (May 15, 2013)

I like your homemade standoffs.

I assume some drives will go down there, or is it just for airflow?


----------



## Cygnitr0n (May 15, 2013)

OnePostWonder said:


> Geez, I'd be sweating bullets bending a heatpipe on any graphics card.  So was there a concern that you would cut off the necessary flow within the pipe by bending it?
> 
> Also, glad this build worked out.  It's a really fun idea to blend something antique with something modern.



Thanks OnePostWonder.

Yeah, I was sweating to. But it did not crack at all. The other end from the heatpipe was already bend/nicked that far. But I can stress test it tho. The card don't give up much heat. 




OneMoar said:


> the concern is not bending it its cracking it
> if you so much as nick the pipe it becomes useless hes got it bent so far it looks like hes gone and stress-cracked it


Hello OneMoar, it's bended not cracked. Had to see it under the loop. I have a spare one (GT430), if it don't work. 



PopcornMachine said:


> I like your homemade standoffs.
> 
> Thanks PopcornMachine, I assume some drives will go down there, or is it just for airflow?


It's for cable management. I made a drivebay on the motherboardtray just for the HDD and SDD. But it's a good option


----------



## Cygnitr0n (May 16, 2013)

Update!

Didn't have much to do anyway so did a little work on the build.





Maybe I will place the tube here.










Did some cutting there





Made it smaller





Sanding it





And placed it back to see the result. 





Sanded the wood to make the fan fit tight. 





Needed nailpolish for marking the holes for the motherboardtray. *why would I need it anyway *





Drilled the holes in it.





Perfect fit. Screwed it tight.





Tadaa (Don't mind the bigger PSU, I wanted to know if it fits also if needed so)





Endresult for today.






Till next folks!


----------



## OneMoar (May 16, 2013)

with all the airflow from that massive fan you could probably just leave the one  on the heat-sink unplugged


----------



## CJCerny (May 16, 2013)

Why didn't you just skip the video card and use the IGP? Not much difference between the IGP and a HD6570.


----------



## Cygnitr0n (May 16, 2013)

OneMoar said:


> with all the airflow from that massive fan you could probably just leave the one  on the heat-sink unplugged


Hahaha, lol!!! Yeah, the knick doesn't even matter anymore know 



CJCerny said:


> Why didn't you just skip the video card and use the IGP? Not much difference between the IGP and a HD6570.


Yeah it does, does it. But it's pure aesthetic then.


----------



## Cygnitr0n (May 17, 2013)

Ordered the Grill Cloth and Acrylic Tubes ... exciting!


----------



## puma99dk| (May 17, 2013)

nice project Cygnitr0n and i can understand u use a dedicated gfx like HD6570 så u can have something decent for decoding and help with playback acceleration ^^


----------



## mlee49 (May 17, 2013)

Wow, this build looks great man!!! Superb job!

One thing I think is missing is the smell of the old radio.  That old dusty, musty electronics smell is so classic I wish Professor Farnsworth would invent his Smell O Scope.

Oh, and Bite My Shiny Metal ASS!!


----------



## ne6togadno (May 17, 2013)

sub


----------



## PHaS3 (May 17, 2013)

Sub - this build looks awesome


----------



## OnePostWonder (May 17, 2013)

mlee49 said:


> Wow, this build looks great man!!! Superb job!
> 
> One thing I think is missing is the smell of the old radio.  That old dusty, musty electronics smell is so classic I wish Professor Farnsworth would invent his Smell O Scope.
> 
> Oh, and Bite My Shiny Metal ASS!!



Here was the closest thing I could find:

Smell of old book perfume *EDIT:*  Not exactly cheap!  $98 @ 50ml, $6 @ .7ml sample.

Maybe he could slow roast some capacitors inside of it to add that electronic smell.


----------



## CJCerny (May 17, 2013)

puma99dk| said:


> nice project Cygnitr0n and i can understand u use a dedicated gfx like HD6570 så u can have something decent for decoding and help with playback acceleration ^^



Intel Sandy and Ivy IGP is awesome at decoding and playback.


----------



## Cygnitr0n (May 17, 2013)

puma99dk| said:


> nice project Cygnitr0n and i can understand u use a dedicated gfx like HD6570 så u can have something decent for decoding and help with playback acceleration ^^


Thanks Puma99DK! Yep, because the IGP from the G1620 don't cover that. It's all been stripped out. 



mlee49 said:


> Wow, this build looks great man!!! Superb job!
> 
> One thing I think is missing is the smell of the old radio.  That old dusty, musty electronics smell is so classic I wish Professor Farnsworth would invent his Smell O Scope.
> 
> Oh, and Bite My Shiny Metal ASS!!


Whehehe, yeah you are right Mlee49! Wish he was here either. Ah well, there's always hope. A-HAHAHAHAHAAAH!!



ne6togadno said:


> sub


Thanks for the syb ne6togadno!



PHaS3 said:


> Sub - this build looks awesome


Thanks PhaS3 and for the ones and zeroes.. did I just saw 2? 



OnePostWonder said:


> Here was the closest thing I could find:
> 
> Smell of old book perfume *EDIT:*  Not exactly cheap!  $98 @ 50ml, $6 @ .7ml sample.
> 
> Maybe he could slow roast some capacitors inside of it to add that electronic smell.


Oh. your. God. You're great. Just made me smile 



CJCerny said:


> Intel Sandy and Ivy IGP is awesome at decoding and playback.


Oke, learned a new thing  Then again. It's pure "aesthetic"


----------



## puma99dk| (May 17, 2013)

CJCerny said:


> Intel Sandy and Ivy IGP is awesome at decoding and playback.



du u forget his Celly only got a HD2500 not HD4500, like the bigger cpu's? 

plus that little will help out nice with DXVA decoding and flashplayer so he don't need 100% cpu usage ^^


----------



## CJCerny (May 17, 2013)

puma99dk| said:


> du u forget his Celly only got a HD2500 not HD4500, like the bigger cpu's?
> 
> plus that little will help out nice with DXVA decoding and flashplayer so he don't need 100% cpu usage ^^



HD2500 has zero problem with decode/playback and CPU usage is low. There is a reason that neither AMD nor Nvidia have introduced low end video cards with their latest lines--they have been supplanted by Intel and AMD IGPs.


----------



## Random Murderer (May 17, 2013)

CJCerny said:


> HD2500 has zero problem with decode/playback and CPU usage is low. There is a reason that neither AMD nor Nvidia have introduced low end video cards with their latest lines--they have been supplanted by Intel and AMD IGPs.



How about instead of continuing this argument and crapping all over Cygnitr0n's thread, you respect his decision to use a discrete GPU and just enjoy the build log?


----------



## CJCerny (May 17, 2013)

Random Murderer said:


> How about instead of continuing this argument and crapping all over Cygnitr0n's thread, you respect his decision to use a discrete GPU and just enjoy the build log?



Not questioning OP's decision. Questioning Puma's outdated info on IGP's. That's how misinfo gets started.


----------



## Random Murderer (May 17, 2013)

OnePostWonder said:


> Here was the closest thing I could find:
> 
> Smell of old book perfume *EDIT:*  Not exactly cheap!  $98 @ 50ml, $6 @ .7ml sample.
> 
> Maybe he could slow roast some capacitors inside of it to add that electronic smell.


Eh, caps don't smell too great when they pop. Tubes in a wooden enclosure, however... Mmmm, now there's a great electronics smell!
I'd imagine that that perfume smells pretty good, but not for that price!


CJCerny said:


> Not questioning OP's decision. Questioning Puma's outdated info on IGP's. That's how misinfo gets started.



Fair enough.


----------



## mlee49 (May 17, 2013)

I read your reply in Bender's voice; now I'm going to re-read your whole thread in his voice!


----------



## Random Murderer (May 17, 2013)

mlee49 said:


> I read your reply in Bender's voice; now I'm going to re-read your whole thread in his voice!



Haha, I did the same thing!


----------



## OnePostWonder (May 18, 2013)

Cygnitr0n said:


> Oh. your. God. You're great. Just made me smile



Well I'm glad to have made you smile!



Random Murderer said:


> Eh, caps don't smell too great when they pop. Tubes in a wooden enclosure, however... Mmmm, now there's a great electronics smell!
> I'd imagine that that perfume smells pretty good, but not for that price!



Thanks for the insight!  I'll keep this in mind if I ever have a project that warrants it.  Capacitors probably have a more chemical smell, no?

If I ever happen to grab a sample of this perfume, I'll make a thread to let everyone know what I think; naturally, without context, that will have a number of people wondering why I made it.


----------



## Cygnitr0n (May 20, 2013)

Thanks for not flame my topic. Would be great to see it burn an other time. 



mlee49 said:


> I read your reply in Bender's voice; now I'm going to re-read your whole thread in his voice!


Hahaha! Even now I'm reading it all again. That was a trip!



Random Murderer said:


> Haha, I did the same thing!


Whehe, it's sound better with the voice of Bender indeed. But now everybody does. 



OnePostWonder said:


> If I ever happen to grab a sample of this perfume, I'll make a thread to let everyone know what I think; naturally, without context, that will have a number of people wondering why I made it.


You should do that. Whenever the oppertunity is there. Hope it smells great (but thinks not).

When I drilled the radio there was a awfull smell. I almost had to puke. This bakelite just turns my stomach.  just horrible. Also if you clean it, the smeel will go so hard up your nose that it would almost come off in an instant.  Don't ever do that again. The whole house is submerged in this stinch.

So now is the waiting for the tubes and grill. The Tubes are coming this week. So I can be busy with the lights.


----------



## Cygnitr0n (May 22, 2013)

Update! 

Hey all! I'm back again! And did some work on the build again because the acrylic tube has been delivered!
Hold on to your pants because I have some bad news. It almost made me cry... *almost*

I've ordered the Grill cloth online and the one I had chosen was "Charlie". Yeah! 
But today I got a mail about my order. It can't be delivered anymore because they don't make it anymore! H*ly cr*p! All these weeks... for nothing. Made up my mind and finally I had made a descission. All for nothing! So I thought about to order "Alpha" instead. But didn't. Yeah, why don't order "Alpha"? Because it's to thin and need a thicker grill cloth. So I ordered an alternative one. And what it is? Yeah that is going to be a suprise. 

So let's leave the chatting and crying here and watch some pictures instead. 


The tube that I orderd and clamps to hold it and some LED stuff for the "tubelight".






Close-up





Colorspray can and plastic primer (use it for the build also)





Sprayed the Ledstrip brass





Close-up





And sprayed the clamps! Looks good *I think*





Close-up





Sawed the tube for the smaller LEDstrip just to let you see how it's looking





Close-up





And last but not least, 3 hours of polishing! *oooh the stinch is horrible* 





Result is polished Copper! Oh that looks great with the copper Cpu cooler!





So that was the update again! Next update I'm gonna solding the LEDstrip and then marry the Ledstrip with the Tube. 
And hopefully I can let you all see what Grill Cloth I bought. 

Till next!


----------



## Cygnitr0n (May 27, 2013)

*MAJOR UPDATE!*

This is the update were you all been waiting for! WHAT DID HE PICK FOR A GRILL! Yes and I'm gladly to present it in this update!

Don't gonna talk much tho. You must see! 

I've been doing two things. One is the Grill and the second is the LED Tube. Now enjoy! :thumb:



*Making the holes bigger for the screws:*












*Here comes the grill cloth!*
















*It's Charlie! But wait! It's not the cream version! It's the 'Marshall Cane'.*
























































*Making the frontpanel fit:*









































*Making the LED Tube:*














































*Orange Glowww:*






*LED Tube in the dark:*





















*And the last two pictures!*











Hope you enjoyed it as much as I did!

Stay tuned for more! Because I have a little suprise!  Till Next!


----------



## Cygnitr0n (Jun 10, 2013)

Hello readers,

Ready for an update? Here we go! Got a little suprise here going on. Especially for the readers that didn't like the idea that I should turn a radio into a PC. 
So what happend? I bought an old Radio to turn it into a computer because I want to turn it back again into a radio. 

*OMG what did he said?* Yes I did! 

And some people asked me if I could make a movie, because they wanted to see the light and fan in full operation. So let's begin with just that. 

http://youtu.be/S_Hv2I2inA4

http://youtu.be/VjC0IaUL1cM



And here are the pictures:


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 10, 2013)

Cygnitr0n said:


> Hello readers,
> 
> Ready for an update? Here we go! Got a little suprise here going on. Especially for the readers that didn't like the idea that I should turn a radio into a PC.
> So what happend? I bought an old Radio to turn it into a computer because I want to turn it back again into a radio.
> ...



So instead of turning it into a novelty PC, you're turning it into a Home Audio PC? E.g., run ShoutCast, Pandora, WMP/Winamp/iTunes, etc.?


----------



## Cygnitr0n (Jun 10, 2013)

Yeah something like that. I'm using Spotify at the moment. But it is still a normal PC. But you can use the radio as a speaker.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jun 10, 2013)

Cygnitr0n said:


> Hello readers,
> 
> Ready for an update? Here we go! Got a little suprise here going on. Especially for the readers that didn't like the idea that I should turn a radio into a PC.
> So what happend? I bought an old Radio to turn it into a computer because I want to turn it back again into a radio.
> ...



Looking even more forward to how it comes out!. 

Thanks for the cool pics.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 10, 2013)

Cygnitr0n said:


> Yeah something like that. I'm using Spotify at the moment. But it is still a normal PC. But you can use the radio as a speaker.



Considering how small the speaker and amplifier PCB are, why don't you run two speakers in stereo?


----------



## George_o/c (Jun 11, 2013)

Retro stuff, I'm loving this, especially the grill and the LED tube! Patiently waiting for your next update


----------



## Cygnitr0n (Jun 11, 2013)

PopcornMachine said:


> Looking even more forward to how it comes out!.
> Thanks for the cool pics.


Your welcome PopcornMachine 



Random Murderer said:


> Considering how small the speaker and amplifier PCB are, why don't you run two speakers in stereo?


I could. But the room that I have is still small. And the radio it selve was a Mono speaker. But this is more like a funny thing to do. Because I can! 



George_o/c said:


> Retro stuff, I'm loving this, especially the grill and the LED tube! Patiently waiting for your next update


Thanks George_o/c!


----------

